# ASI ES LIMA...



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ASI ES LIMA!*


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Excelente recopilacion Bruno!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Si Brunito, buena tu recopilacion.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias Guillermo y Klaus!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

wow...me gusto mucho mirar a Lima desde en nível de la calle.....la verdad es que me encanta mucho Lima por su grandiosidad y por la incognita de que voy a encontrar en una ciudad tan grande y pitorezca !!!

Hace muchos años que yo me gustaria de conocer Peru y a sus gentes, y todo empezo con el deporte que mas me gusta....el SURF.....sin duda alguna Peru tiene las mejores olas de la America del sur y quizás una de las mejores del mundo !!!

*Me gustaria mucho mirar en el futuro un thread con fotos de los pequeños pueblitos con olas fantasticas que tiene el vuestro país!! * Bueno yo voy a citar las que conosco!!

*Punta hermosa (muy cerca de Lima) y algunas de las olas de este pueblo son Señoritas, caballeros, Punta Rocas, Pico Alto, San Gallan y otras mas que no me recuerdo!

* Chicama (cerca de trujillo no??) LA OLA MAS LARGA DEL MUNDO..... una isquierda fenomenal y esta ubicada en el pueblo de Puerto malabrigo en pleno desierto.....un orgullo tenerla amigos peruanos!

* Cabo Blanco (cerca de trujillo tanbiem???) Una ola muy buena hacia la isquierda y mucho tubular muy famosa en todo el mundo!

*Cerro Azul (bien al sur de Lima)unas olas lindas y bastantes largas. 

*La Herradura - la ola mas surfeada de Lima y por supuesto del Peru! Es una lastima que le van a destruyer para hacerse una marina.....la verdad es que esta ola es MUY conocida por todo el mundo y no concordo con su destruycion ya que con ela se puede trayer mucho turismo y prestigio a Peru!!

* Otras mas que yo conosco en Lima - La Pampilla, Makaha, Waikiki y Redondo que estan ubicadas en el districto de Miraflores (creo yo)

Bien amigos, eso es todo que yo recurdo por ahora...haberia que hablar mucho mas porque mis conocimientos y admiracion que tengo por vuestro país van mucho mas allá...solo quiro vos decir que vos teneis un gran país con mucho futuro por delante, con mucho potencial y hay que saber explorarlo !!

Saludos amigos!!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

La primera foto está alucinante, ahí hay un banner. Muy lindas las fotos.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

ah...y me olvide de hablar de los surfers fabulosos de la historia del surf peruanos desde el passado hacia lo presente....bueno algunos de ellos que tengo admiracion, enpezando por la raiña del surf feminino actual Sofia Mulanovich!
, 
........... Magoo de la rosa,mark block, ,Felipe Pomar, El Gordo Barreda, Wayo Whilar, El Doc García,Javier Villarán, Gabriel Aramburú y muchos otros mas que no me acuerdo bien por ahora!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mark Block?? Sera pariente mio???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por sus comentarios Samba Man y Gato Negro! De hecho tratare de encontrar fotos de esos pueblos, realmente son bien pintorescos! 

Que bien que te guste el surf! En el Peru es super popular!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dicen que en una cancion de los Beach Boys, hablan de una de las playas del Peru que tiene la mejor ola del mundo..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

EXCELENTES FOTOS BRUNO, MU BUENAS.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

muy buenas fotos! regia lima!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hermosa simplemente hermosa


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

espectacular la ciudad de los reyes !!!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Bueno creo que no puedo vivir sin este foro... jeje esta muy buenas las fotos de lima pero me parece que solo muestras fotos de algunos distritos asi que no se puede decir que asi es lima... Lima me parece la ciudad de constrates asombrosa... por un aparte lugares explendoros y x otra lugares muy feos Jblock si quieres poner asi es lima... seria como un engaño solo poner 7 distritos...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Volviste! welcome back!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

excelentes fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Bueno creo que no puedo vivir sin este foro... jeje esta muy buenas las fotos de lima pero me parece que solo muestras fotos de algunos distritos asi que no se puede decir que asi es lima... Lima me parece la ciudad de constrates asombrosa... por un aparte lugares explendoros y x otra lugares muy feos Jblock si quieres poner asi es lima... seria como un engaño solo poner 7 distritos...



Muy interesabte tu comentario samba man......


En parte tienes razon caxamarca, lima no es solo 7 distritos..........


btw, liquiddreams15, se cumplio aquello que te dije por msn: que volverias, a pesar que te mataste diciendome que no lo harias.......Simplemente fue por unos dias, este foro es un vicio bueno !!!!!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Osea aqui todo el mundo habla por el msn y a mi arroz! jajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

yo siempre pongo mi email aqui, mas bien tu no lo haces por eso solo te queda arroz....

aqui va: [email protected]


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En eso si coincido con Lqdrms, lima tiene mas de 50 distritos, la mayoria pobres, eso le resta puntaje, y lo peor es que rodean a toda la ciudad, es decir, que sea por donde se ingrese a la ciudad, se van a ver sus barriadas, por esoaplaudo la labor de nuestro alcalde, que es el primero en atender las peticiones de los distritos populosos.
Lo primero que dijo Castañeda al asumir la alcaldia fue: "No voy a permitir que las barriadas sigan siendo la cara de Lima" ahora con los pasos a desnivel en Villa el salvador y Puente Piedra, ademas de los inmensos parques con laguna incluido construidos en estos mismos distritos se a dado un gran paso, asi la cara de lima va a cambiar poco a poco.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya mi mail es [email protected], no entro seguido, pero igual es chevere tener a la gentita de incascrapers en el msn.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> En eso si coincido con Lqdrms, lima tiene mas de 50 distritos, la mayoria pobres, eso le resta puntaje, y lo peor es que rodean a toda la ciudad, es decir, que sea por donde se ingrese a la ciudad, se van a ver sus barriadas, por esoaplaudo la labor de nuestro alcalde, que es el primero en atender las peticiones de los distritos populosos.
> Lo primero que dijo Castañeda al asumir la alcaldia fue: "No voy a permitir que las barriadas sigan siendo la cara de Lima" ahora con los pasos a desnivel en Villa el salvador y Puente Piedra, ademas de los inmensos parques con laguna incluido construidos en estos mismos distritos se a dado un gran paso, asi la cara de lima va a cambiar poco a poco.


ummm eres limeño y no sabes que la provincia de lima tiene 43 distritos y solo creo que 30 o un poco menos se podrian considerar de lima metroplitana


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oe por siaca Lima tiene mas de 50 distritos, no se exactamente la cifra pero son mas de 50..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A pucha, si es asi enton me retracto...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno yo tengo la cifra exapta la Provincia de lima tiene 43 distritos y la parte metropolitana no se cuantos distritos abarque... yo siempre hablo con datos popis


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esto es parte de los olivos
























no encuentro fotos buenas, solo el banner de la municipalidad


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En los olivos hay buenas construcciones, lo malo es que estan muy dispersas, El hospital de la Madre, El edificio del sencico, La municipalidad, bastante moderna, La clinica San Pablo, ademas de su Mega Plaza y Royal Plaza, que esta en el Limite con independencia...


----------



## .-.-LuCiaNa-.-. (Mar 30, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos...sientanse orgullosos de tener una ciudad tan hermosa..


----------



## .-.-LuCiaNa-.-. (Mar 30, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> tu tambien te deves sentir muy orgullosa de tener un pais como lo es bolivia muy hermoso... un pais que realmente me asombra


Así es,muy orgullosa


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

.-.-LuCiaNa-.-. said:


> Muy buenas fotos...sientanse orgullosos de tener una ciudad tan hermosa..


tu tambien te deves sentir muy orgullosa de tener un pais como lo es bolivia muy hermoso... un pais que realmente me asombra


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

algunas de las mejores tomas de lima...





































































































me parece q con este tipo de fotos se podria armar un mega thread...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Flavio said:


> algunas de las mejores tomas de lima...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solo se ve la primera foto .....y se ve bacán


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No se ven las otras fotos,solo la primera. Pero te digo Flavio que si las que no se ven son mejores q la de lima nocturno... Te mato si no haces el intento de volverlas a poner

(je je y disculpa la agresividad jajajajaja)


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

buenas fotos os felicito


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

buenas fotos aunque superrepetidas.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Holas a todos  estas son nuevas :yes:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Solange! Bienvenida otra vez! Anota tu clave esta vez! Jeje..

QUE MOSTRAS TUS FOTOS! BRAVAZAS!! En el edificio de la penultima foto (el de la izquierda) vive una tia mia. Tiene una vista chevere!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Hola J Block  sips, pero la otra clave sí la llegué a encontrar :yes: pero iwal no entraba :wallbash: hno: así q luc no+, ah el edificio de malecón Armendariz tiene una vista bravaza :yes: , más fotos  

POR MALECÓN ARMENDARIZ VISTA AL MALECON PAUL HARRIS


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow...que lindas! Y se nota que todavia se esta construyendo mas edificios!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu que mostras las fotos de la Av. Portillo...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Filter said:


>


Filter, me encantó esta foto, ta bravasa!!!!, es la esquina de Pezet con Camino Real y se ve la calle Conde de la Moncloa donde está el edificio rosado, el edificio q está pegado al lado derecho casi no se ve tiene 25 pisos pero x la toma no me imagino desde dónde la tomaron, buena foto bien nítida ade+


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bonita la foto no? pero yo no la he tomado ah jajaja la saqué del Comercio.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

jejejej yo tenía esta :yes: :lol: pero me gusta más la q pusiste Filter, bkn!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu que alto y bonito ese edificio...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vivo en Conde de La Monclova!! Ese es mi barrio! Que chevere!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Conde de la Monclova, ese nombre suena bastante llamativo, quien habra sido ese tipo...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Es Conde de la Monclova, jajajaj taba en duda :lol: 

Bajopontino, el edificio lo hizo hace más de 20 de años o 25 creo :weird: , un arq. Belaúnde q fue presidente :yes: !!!tiene una vista mostra del golf!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me imagino que en esa epoca habra sido el mas alto de toda la zona, muy bonita esa zona de Lima, oye Solange de veras, aun no has ido a tomar las fotos desde el edificio que esta en un cerro de la Molina, ojala y puedas hacerlo...


----------



## juliolpz (Mar 17, 2005)

Lima se ve espectacular!!!

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero la ciudad está a orillas del mar o lo que se ve en algunas fotos no es Lima????

Saludos desde Chile.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

esta a orillas del mar


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> jejejej yo tenía esta :yes: :lol: pero me gusta más la q pusiste Filter, bkn!!!


wow espectaculares fotos :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

muy bueno el angulo de la toma... :runaway:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

q buena fotografa! espectacular la ultima foto


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Hotel Los Delfines*

No son mis fotos... pero están cheveres


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

La Av. Pardo y Aliaga  










Malecón de la Marina









Malecón Cisneros









Detrás del Malecón de la Marina









El parque de las Líneas de Nazca


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las fotos del parque de las lineas de nazca, se ve mostro,...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> jejejej yo tenía esta :yes: :lol: pero me gusta más la q pusiste Filter, bkn!!!


WOW! Esta foto esta mucho mejor! la que me parece alucinante es la de las líneas de Nazca he visto fotos antes pero nunca he visto el parque en persona, tendré que hacerlo alguno de estos días.


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

si lima es verdaderamente hermosa.. uhh seria buieno una comisaria en la colmena para que de mas seguridad a la zona y se atrevan las tiendas a abrir por ahi!! es una idea no mas


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

oh sorry no vi estas nuevas fotos. sencillamente impresionante. comop digo siempre lima tiene de todo , lo mejor por su puesto!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno, ojala y te puedas subir a un edificio y tomar algunas panoramicas como las de Solange.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jejeje...aver que pasa pues. Eso si, no prometo NADA, no quiero quedar mal si por a o b motivos no lleguo a ir o mi camara se malogra, etc...etc...

Pero trataré de hacerlo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Algunas que tomé hace dos días*

San Isidro:


















Miraflores:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha si, con Rafo basta...
...Una broma Rafo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheveres tus fotos causita!! El Parque Raimondi se ve chevere!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Gracias causa! me demoró ponerlas en línea pero cumplí kay:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buenas fotos, ahora si hay calidad de tomas.....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estan buenas Filter, ya varias veces, caminando por larco, se podia ver a lo lejos los parapentes sobrevolando el marriot, alucinante, era como ver condores en Lima, super locazo.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

filter y lucuma tienen ahora buenas tomas, y se unen ellos al ejercito de limeños q tomaran mas fotos de calidad y de lugares muy lindos.

ok


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Wenas tus fotos Filter!!, tb tengo otras x allí, y como dicen deberíamos hacer lo mismo con otras zonas de Lima, la cosa es mandarse y la cámara lo hace todo, al menos en mi caso :yes: , pero como la cámara no lee yo les doy las gracias!!! :colgate:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Filter: cómo hiciste? Ahora sí están excelentes tus fotos. Muy bien!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Fui al parque y tomé las fotos jajajaja


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Parecía otra cámara porque las imágenes están mucho más nítidas que las anteriores.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Me prestaron la camara para las fotos


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

BUENAS LUCUMA SOLANGE.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> *Pucha si, con Rafo basta...*
> ...Una broma Rafo.


q malosssss :dunno:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> *Pucha si, con Rafo basta...*
> ...Una broma Rafo.


q malosssss :dunno:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

felicitaciones chicos, porque son las mejores fotos de lima que he visto.
mis favoritas, eso sí, son esas casitas con balcones medios rococó. simplemente alucinantes.
saludos desde chile.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

lucua...hay varias opciones...o tienes un helicoptero....estas buenasa y ningun guardia te pregunta si conoces a alguien en tanto edificio....CONOCES A ALGUIEN EN CADA EDIFICIO DE LIMA....o eres el hombre araña


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

SERA LA MUJER ARAÑA.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ese es su secreto...aunque yo ya lo se. Esperemos que regrese y lo cuente.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> lucua...hay varias opciones...o tienes un helicoptero....*estas buenasa y ningun guardia te pregunta si conoces a alguien en tanto edificio*....CONOCES A ALGUIEN EN CADA EDIFICIO DE LIMA....o eres el hombre araña


 .... es la segunda :yes: :hahaha: :lol: :lol: :hilarious ..... :weird: pero no se cómo J Block se enteró :whisper: :rant: :runaway:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...tu me lo contaste!!! Jajajajaja.


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

el secreto de lucuma de conseguir esas fotos es........... bueno es secreto


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

andres limeño said:


> el secreto de lucuma de conseguir esas fotos es........... bueno es secreto


  pero ya no es tan secreto ps, si ya dije que es la segunda opción q puso Bratzoo!!! :yes: :hahaha: :lol: :lol: :hilarious 


Bratzo said:


> lucua...hay varias opciones...o tienes un helicoptero.... *2ª estas buenasa y ningun guardia te pregunta si conoces a alguien en tanto edificio*....CONOCES A ALGUIEN EN CADA EDIFICIO DE LIMA....o eres el hombre araña


:yes: :hahaha: :lol: :lol: :hilarious


chaufas J Block y andrés, me voy a un tono


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estan buenazas esas fotos Lucho, especialmente la ultima.


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

buena foto lucho es estupenda la primera es super exelente


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow que bonitas fotos lucho


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La última foto se ve bravaza, me gustan las fotos en las que se ve edificios en construcción, gracias por el aporte kay:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

una fotito q me olvide de poner en lima orgullo latinoamericano








al fondo se nota una construccion. son fotos de enero.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas las uiltimas fotos.........! habra que ver una segunda ronda !!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

sin dudar alguna lucuma y fayo son muy buenos fotografos... como quisiera que lucuma vaya a cajamrca o a cualquier otra ciudad para que le tome fotos pero muy buenos aporte que hacen todos los fotografos del incascrepers


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

mirahh mirahh...JOJOOOOOJO


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

que buena foto Bratzo!! quien es ella? tu? jaja si pues sería bravazo mandar a Lúcuma a Arequipa, Trujillo, CHIC-layo o Piura para que se tome unas fotos pues!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ese es un edificio en Pablo Carriquirí, estoy seguro. Que buena vista tiene del mini skyline de Lima.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

si sebvill...en 24 horas me cambie de sexo y viaje a peru


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> mirahh mirahh...JOJOOOOOJO


qué bonita


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta buena esa ultima foto, una mucho mejor, en un dia soleado a la 1pm


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esa foto esta bravaza, a pesar de que no se ve densidad ni nada, me gusta el color del cielo contrastado con los edificios, buen aporte kay:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Un poco más de Lima, de estos días de invierno con neblina, a veces sol, q rayado!!! :bash: 


En los Cerros de Camacho


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Buenazas las fotos Lucuma!!! Areas nunca antes vistas en este foro! Te felicito y sigue tomando mas  Por cierto pod donde queda esta area? Cerca del Golf de los Incas?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

WOW!!! Alucinantes tus fotos!! La zona del Golf Los Inkas es realmente A1!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Hola JuanPaulo!!, sip, queda por el Golf Los Inkas :yes: sobre Cerros de Camacho, es muy bonita toda esa zona de Lima, parece que conoces


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW; EXCELENTES FOTOS; YA EXTRAÑABAMOS TUS TOMAS LUCUMA:


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...como yo solo paro por magdalena, pueblo libre, centro de Lima, barranco, miraflores, vitarte y comas, no manyo si camacho pertenece a surco o la molina. alguien sabe?


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Gracias J Block y Bajopontino!! siiiii toda esa zona es muuuuuuuuuuy bonita :yes: , en la foto que sigue se distingue hasta la Iglesia de Fátima y tb el Mirabus :lol: las tomé en los días de invierno porque ahora ya está saliendo el sol  aunque por ratos :bash: y seguimos en invierno buuuuuuu

Hola Mouses, Camacho pertenece a La Molina :yes: , las zonas que mencionas tb son bonitas  todas tienen algo diferente que las caracteriza kay: 











EL MIRABUS


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow!! Que cheveres las fotos!! El Mirabus es bastante simpatico!


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...tonces, ahora toy mas perdido, porque yo escucho la gente que habla de un golf en san isidro y alucinaba que era el unico golf pero por lo que veo hay mas de un golf.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Claro!! Hay varos golfs: el de San Isidro, el Golf Los Inkas en Camacho, el Golf de Villa en Chorrillos...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Me fascina esta casa y todas las de su tipo, en esas calles que están como escondidas en Barranco y pensar q sales al patio y abajo está el mar, es un ambiente único, romántico y poético  con razón todos los artistas viven por allí, Vargas Llosa, Víctor Delfin, Szyslo, etc, etc, :uh: 































Museo de Osma en Barranco




















Esta es del óvalo Bolognesi por las Brujas de Cachiche de noche :cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La foto por el óvalo Bolognesi, me ha provocado un hambre!!!!!

Lùcuma en las fotos de miraflores se ve el edificio donde trabaja mi hermano, me he comido las fotos del parque para ver si veìa su carro por algùn lado o a un pata de 1,85 flaco y medio calvo jajajajajajjaa. Si ves algo asi por ahi!!! es mi hermano....

Excelentes fotos de Barranco me gustarìa comprar una casita ahi, seràn muy caras???? Ese lugar me encanta

Gracias por maravillarnos con tus tomas


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El óvalo Bolognesi se ve muy chevere de noche, y las fotos de Camacho estan bravazas, welcome back Lucuma kay:


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

asu q tomas alucinantes


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aqui pongo unas cuantas fotos que tome


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ey Chino, el clima està tremendo en nuestra Lima, vaya fondo.

Pero muy chèveres las fotos, ya va siendo tiempo que pongan cosas nuevas de la ciudad.

Buen aporte


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ey Chino, el clima està tremendo en nuestra Lima, vaya fondo.
> 
> Pero muy chèveres las fotos, ya va siendo tiempo que pongan cosas nuevas de la ciudad.
> 
> Buen aporte


La verdad es que el clima esta impredecible estos dias, sale el sol durante el dia y en la noche un frio que mata, al menos hoydia si ha hecho calor, bueno pues asi es Lima.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

siempre lucuma con sorpresas buenas, y bien tambien a filter....... aumentan los amigos q aportan con fotos, que bien.....



falta de provincias...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheveres tus fotos causita! Tu y Lucuma son nuestros embajadores en Lima!


----------



## pyro (Jan 2, 2005)

Lucuma te pasastes con esas fotos... :applause: 


Ahora....no creen que esas casas al costado de los edificios malogran el skyline........Lo que hizo el gobierno de Hong Kong es moverlos y imdendizaron a los duenos de las casas que estaban en la costa financiera....
Eso es lo que el gobierno debe planear...
se veria chevere toda esta costa con edificios,apartamentos, hoteles grandes solamente como en muchas ciudades e.g sao paulo, panama city.....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

..Buenos Aires


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pero pyro tu crees que toda la gente que vive en San Isidro y Miraflores vaya pensar mudarse?? eso es una cosa que toma tiempo...pero poco a poco se van a ir llendo ya que esa zona por ser el centro financiero y comercial cada vez va estar más lleno de gente que viene a trabajar, buses, más edificios, comercios, etc.. se van a ir mudando ya sea al sur(las playas, Villa, Lurín, Pachacamac) o el este (La Molina, Chaclacayo, Chosica,etc.)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No...hay una zona de San Isidro que es solo residencial, hay casas bastante grandes y calles llenas de verdor...zonas tranquilas. Esas zonas se deben mantener como estan. Hay otras zonas que ya estan siendo usadas como zonas comerciales que si pueden crecer.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

tienes razón JBlock, pero muchas zonas residenciales no son casas sino departamentos..como dice pyro...los más claros ejemplos son la costa verde y el golg..zonas residenciales pero de edificios..


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*golf


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero esos edificios son residenciales, no pueden construir edificios comerciales en esas zonas...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

muy bacanes las fotos, son muy pocas las que se han posteado en el foro sobre la zona este de lima


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> La foto por el óvalo Bolognesi, me ha provocado un hambre!!!!!
> 
> Lùcuma en las fotos de miraflores se ve el edificio donde trabaja mi hermano, me he comido las fotos del parque para ver si veìa su carro por algùn lado o a un pata de 1,85 flaco y medio calvo jajajajajajjaa. Si ves algo asi por ahi!!! es mi hermano....
> 
> ...


Hola Vane!!, en cuál de los edificios !!  !! ...... con más pelo sería mi hermano jajajaj :lol:

Una casita por allí, en Barranco, uy si qué lindo, se vendió una en $100,000 .... pero no frente al mar si no por la calle Tacna :yes: 



Estos edificios están sobre el mismo acantilado, el amarillo es de Borasino y el rojo es de Lara  ya tienen sus añitos pero son muy bonitos :yes: , al fondo es el invierno de Lima :shocked:








































Estas casas tienen un no se qué que me gusta  :yes:









Y a la vuelta de esas antiguas casonas están estos edificios mirando al mar :yes:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, excelentes fotos, te pasaste Lucuma, A1.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lindas fotos Lucuma!! Realmente no hay nada como Barranco!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Lucuma said:


> Hola JuanPaulo!!, sip, queda por el Golf Los Inkas :yes: sobre Cerros de Camacho, es muy bonita toda esa zona de Lima, parece que conoces


Es que cuando estuve en Lima me quede con unos amigos alli por el golf de los inkas....me acuerdo quedaba cerca de una universidad y tambien habia un Burger King cerca.

Me acuerdo haber visto un cerro (que era como que el unico que se veia por el lugar) y tenia unos edificios en construccion en sus laderas. Creo que eran los que mostraste..tu que crees, cumplen con la descripcion que te doy?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

JuanPaulo said:


> Es que cuando estuve en Lima me quede con unos amigos alli por el golf de los inkas....me acuerdo quedaba cerca de una universidad y tambien habia un Burger King cerca.
> 
> Me acuerdo haber visto un cerro (que era como que el unico que se veia por el lugar) y tenia unos edificios en construccion en sus laderas. Creo que eran los que mostraste..tu que crees, cumplen con la descripcion que te doy?


Exacto! Esa es la Universidad de Lima en el Ovalo Monitor, ahi hay un Mc Donald's y al costado de la universidad un Burger King...en Javier Prado. Estabas bastante cerca de los cerros de Camacho. Mas allá está el Jockey Plaza y yendo para La Molina está el Plaza Camacho.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

bueno parece que JBlock ya te dio toda la info..si los edificios que viste son los que mostró Vane. Cuando estuviste por acá fuiste a Jockey Paza??


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry Vane no sino Lúcuma!!! jeje Perdón Lucuma....


----------



## JJ70 (Jul 23, 2005)

La encontre navegando por ahi.
















Callao
































Lima


----------



## JJ70 (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Una más del Malecón Cisneros !!!*











Lucuma said:


> La Av. Pardo y Aliaga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

Juan1912 said:


> Solo se ve la primera foto .....y se ve bacán


se nota bastante progreso en lima perú, que bien.


----------

